# strain help



## stoner 420 (Aug 24, 2008)

I am looking for a good strong indica with a mix of skunky smell and fruity taste.. i am tired of growing unpredictable bagseed.. i am growing with cfls and had pretty good results now i want to order some seeds ... i like the popcorn buds with a very stinky dank smell and a good fruity to skunky taste.. can anyone help me. thanks


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 24, 2008)

sounds like you want some of my ULT... but I don't know where you could get any seeds... however... I believe it is very close to what others have grown called "Starship" or something like that... it's a sativa domminant strain.

I also suggest this other stuff called Big Laughing... that's what I'm switching to


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 24, 2008)

Blueberry, Bubblicious, and Citral are all indica dominate with the bouquet you request.


----------



## stoner 420 (Aug 25, 2008)

what is the best indica plant for a smaller cfl grow.. i am looking for a very potent mid yeild plant.. not so worried about yeild as much as potency.. pls help wanting to order but don't know what to get.. i don't want to spend alot just incase they don't arrive.. never ordered before.. thanks guys for all the info........


----------



## Brussels (Aug 28, 2008)

stoner 420 said:
			
		

> what is the best indica plant for a smaller cfl grow.. i am looking for a very potent mid yeild plant.. not so worried about yeild as much as potency.. pls help wanting to order but don't know what to get.. i don't want to spend alot just incase they don't arrive.. never ordered before.. thanks guys for all the info........


 
For what you're looking, I don't think you can beat 'Northern Lights'. Very easy to grow, clone, and very tastey...B


----------



## massproducer (Aug 28, 2008)

check out master kush


----------

